# Bulk Salt Storage Laws



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

Does anyone know the laws for storing bulk salt in PA? 

I am looking to store about 5 - 10 ton of material. I have a modified stone pad 4" above grade, bordered with railroad ties, and I am going to put an enclosed carport over it.

If I line the bottom with a heavy plastic do you believe this is sufficient and LEGAL. The last thing I need is problems with the DEP

I have not had any experience with bulk storage before, and am looking for options and opinions.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

For that small amount I wouldn't worry about it.Lay low!


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

I forgot to put in my original post, I have someone that is up my ass about everything I do, and they look for any little thing to turn me in. Thats why I am trying to do this the right way.

I already thought about the "what they don't know won't hurt them" concept, but that option is no longer available.


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

Put a sea container under the car port and they can't see sh!t


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not aware of any laws on storage in PA. Everyone around here just has it on a slab.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

04ram1500;1654572 said:


> Does anyone know the laws for storing bulk salt in PA?
> 
> I am looking to store about 5 - 10 ton of material.


5-10 tons isn't very much.

I only know the requirements in our state...but I would be willing to bet your state also has storage requirements and regulations. If you want to do it right contact your department of environmental quality, or what ever it may be called in your state. They will help you prepare your PIPP (pollution incident protection plan) and give you the guidelines on acceptable temporary structures.


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

TCLA;1654788 said:


> 5-10 tons isn't very much.
> 
> I only know the requirements in our state...but I would be willing to bet your state also has storage requirements and regulations. If you want to do it right contact your department of environmental quality, or what ever it may be called in your state. They will help you prepare your PIPP (pollution incident protection plan) and give you the guidelines on acceptable temporary structures.


Thank you

I have been trying to get in touch with my state DEP for 2 weeks, I just keep getting the runaround. It seems like they don't want to give me an answer. Thats why I asked here, If someone has had any experience with this.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not gonna swear to anything but I believe there are regulations about it. Not sure if there is a minimum quantity before they take effect or what but I recall reading something about it had to be stored on an impervious surface. I remember that part but don't think it even said anything about it being covered? Of course covering it with at least a tarp only makes good sense. I don't know of any permits that are required or anything like that. Just use common sense which it sounds like your plan should work fine and I doubt you will have any problems.


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

Here was recently a large pile moved into Scranton close to the river and the environmental issues were crazy. This was thousands of tons and again, close to the river but you might want to reach out to the County or even the City if Scranton and see what they say as they just went through this.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Check "the salt institute". They should have some guidelines


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just to update everyone here is the response I got from the PA DEP

"Your business has a Standard Industrial Code of 4959-Snowplowing. This SIC does not require an NPDES Industrial Storm Water permit. Please follow the Salt Institute's Guidelines which are industry best management practices. Preventing contact of rainwater and runoff with your salt pile, as well as good housekeeping practices (cleaning up spilled salt) are most important."


All in all getting the runaround for so long was worth it, and it looks like I will be legal after all...

Thanks for all the replies and advice.


----------

